# Emerson 32" HDTV issue



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been having some issues with my Emerson HDTV lately, there's been some small green and blue wavy vertical lines that appear on the TV. They seem to surround around objects at times, and they move around. There also seems the be a small blue line that stays straight and vertical in the very middle of the screen as well. I've also noticed a half circle of little green dots grouped together in the upper left corner at times. They're a lot more noticeable on dark colored screens then they are on light colored. I do not use the TV for anything bug video gaming, and watching movies. I have a PS3 hooked up with HDMI, and an Xbox 360 with the AV cords. I thought it was only the PS3 that was doing it at the time, but recently found out the Xbox is as well. It seems to be getting a bit worse over time as well. It's not to the point where I can't play the games, but it's really annoying, and I'm afraid it'll only get worse.

I'm pretty much trying to figure out if my TV is dying or not. It seems odd that it would be going so soon, I've only had it for about 2 years or so. :4-dontkno


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Darkestfilth


It appears from your description there is a pixel problem. Here's a link that was posted in a previous thread, perhaps it can solve your problem.


http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Stuck-Pixel-on-an-LCD-Monitor



post back your findings.


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
I looked at the website, but I'm not quite sure how any of the options it listed will help because the tv is not hooked up to a computer, so the software options seem to be out of the question, and the tapping, and pressure ones don't seem to be good ideas since most of the lines, minus the one in the corner and the one skinny blue one in the middle down the whole screen, move around all the time. It's also confusing me since it seems that a dead pixel is something like a dot, where I can see the millions of tiny dots in the corner could possibly be that, but that doesn't explain the long wavy vertical lines that move around on the screen. Also, I forgot to mention that when the tv is on, but on a channel that has nothing on it (black), there is no wavy lines, no nothing. Also on my PS3, when you hit the button the the controller and it brings up the menu with a black screen, there's nothing there either.. it's perfectly fine. But if the image on the screen is on the darker side, it really shows up on there, more so then on a lighter screen.

I don't know if any of that clarifies some confusion as to my problem or not.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

This requires a more in depth analysis to help you resolve your problem, if you can post a pic or screen shot of what your t.v screen is doing we'll have a better understanding of the issue.


please post back your screen images.


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I've got a few pictures of what's going on here. I'll post the link since I'm not really sure how big these pictures are going to come out, but I'm sure the bigger the better for figuring this out.

This is the half circle I was talking about, I don't see it very often but it's really noticeable on this one screen:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/darkestfilth/DSC00303.jpg

These next two show the green and blue wavy lines, sometimes they're just vertical and wave from the top of the tv screen, and sometimes they attach around objects, as in these pictures they attach to the clouds which normally should just be black and white clouds in the background, also on the second screen you can notice the blue vertical line that doesn't move:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/darkestfilth/DSC00304.jpg

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/darkestfilth/DSC00305.jpg

And this last pic is just to show, that on completely black screens, it doesn't seem to show up at all and everything's normal:

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/darkestfilth/DSC00302.jpg


Hope this helps with trying to figure out the problem here.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

After looking at the screen shots I'm not convinced that the problem lies within the t.v itself. The vertical lines could be caused by magnetic interference from poorly shielded electrical cables or other outside sources. 

Quick question: Was any firmware recently updated to your t.v or any of your devices ?


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

To my TV, no.. my TV has never had anything like that. As far as my PS3, there may have been an update to the system a few weeks back, as far as the 360, not recently. Though, both have been working fine - even with the PS3's update for a while, it just started to happen. As far as interference, I'm not sure what could cause that. I haven't moved anything, or installed anything close to the TV. Everything has been where it is, and I've never had this issue before. Also, if it's the shielded electrical cables, it's happening to both systems. The PS3 has an HDMI cable, and the 360 has the regular AV cables, is it possible that they're both doing it? 

I'm just a bit confused, so any advice you have is most welcome. Especially if it means my tv isn't dying. : )


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Your initial description and after looking at the screen shots the problem led me to suspect that it was coming from EMF interference. Since the set is only being used for games and movies, the only other possibility that will cause the same vertical lines is the timing control board. Initially I ruled it out, because there are allot of factors such as firmware and device compatibility have to be eliminated before going into the t.v's hardware. Cables are always suspect because loose or broken pins or some animal chewing on them will create the same problem. Since all these factors have been eliminated, the only logical conclusion is that your t.v must be hooked up to a coaxial cable and scan through the channels to see if the problem persists. If it goes away, then the problem lies with your HDMI and AV cables. Should the lines still be present when scanning through channels, then the timing control board is going out.



post back your findings.


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I just checked the TV hooking it up to the coaxial cable, and sure enough it is still happening.


----------

